# Beginner big time.....



## kjgregor (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont know much about beekeeping but am very interested in it... Ok lets rephrase that I know basically nothing... I am looking at getting this starter kit.. http://www.westernbee.com/qs30/products.php?pid=315&detail=true  I also contacted a few locals about a club etc. Any other help is greatly appreciated as well as advice...

Thank you...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

The starter kit you referenced is not a _bad _deal, but you may find that it has items that you don't really need, certainly not to start with.

I personally would try to afford two packages of bees, and enough hive components for two hives. If money is tight, buy the hive body components you really need. Especially if you are close enough to do in-person pickups at Western, wait to buy some of those things til you really need them. You can start out with just a veil, and a white long sleeved sweatshirt from a thrift store. You don't necessarily need a full jacket.

My point is, spend your money on the bees and hive bodies, but start with two, instead of one hive. Two gives you many more options if you have a bee problem somewhere along the way.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Yup, what Graham said - two hives is best. I would also purchase (in addition to a veil or jacket) some gloves, like kitchen type or non-knit gardening, work well and are inexpensive. You also need a hive tool and a smoker. That's probably enough to take you thru the first year. I've got lots of other goodies to call upon, but I don't use them that often. Probably the frame purch would be a great add on. Read about 8-frame mediums vs 10 frame deeps. Beekeeping is fascinating and overwhelming and wonderful. Find someone with experience to plague with questions... You'll need them!  Best of luck.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

from the same source you can get
Deep 10 frame hive body- Budget $8.70 ea
Frames for above- Economy $4.50 per 10
Foundation for deep frames $11.50 per 10
Med, 10 frame hive body- Budget $7.05 ea
Frames for above- Budget $5.10 per 10
Foundation for Med frames $11.00 per 10

The above times are same two deep boxes and two shallow boxes you get with the kit for $95.70
Add to that
Smoker $37.95 (you can find them lower cost but additional shipping will probably make it not work)
Veil and Jacket $53.95 (you are not likely to be happy with this for long. $100 or a bit more will get you a real nice one)
Gloves $8.75
Smoker fuel (You don't really need)
Book (you will most likely buy one or more maybe not this one)

Total of additional, No book, no fuel. $100.65

Grand total $196.35 and overall shipping may be lower.
If you want to take the advice of others here and start with two hives you can double the hive boxes, frames and foundation again for a grand total of $292.05

That last one is what I suggest you do. In addition you might want to consider a very cheap sort of bee suit like disposable paint coveralls and a low cost veil and save yourself $50 or just spring for the better jacket and veil right from the get go for an additional $50. 

For an additional $100 and the list above I think you would get a much better start.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great info. I am a newbie too and looking to buy all I need for the first year. I am seriously considering cedar or cypress boxes instead of pine. Waste of money?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I would suggest that you read through the threads in this forum: 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?275-How-to-Start-Beekeeping

I would avoid buying a kit if possible...


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Lazer128 said:


> Great info. I am a newbie too and looking to buy all I need for the first year. I am seriously considering cedar or cypress boxes instead of pine. Waste of money?


I love the cypress, especially if not painting. I've gone from painted to not painted to now coating the outsides with teak preservative. I just love the look of the wood. Cypress is affordable on a small scale - which I am. Have heard "don't use cedar" and "cedar is great to keep bugs out," so I am clueless there. I just went cypress.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Seymore said:


> I love the cypress, especially if not painting. I've gone from painted to not painted to now coating the outsides with teak preservative. I just love the look of the wood. Cypress is affordable on a small scale - which I am. Have heard "don't use cedar" and "cedar is great to keep bugs out," so I am clueless there. I just went cypress.


Mine will be small scale. Getting my first two packages in March. I think the natural wood color will be nice too. I think I will get cypress. Cedar is used to keep bugs away and I guess a bee is a bug, right?


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Yup, Lazer, a bee is a bug.  Not sure what the deal was with cedar. I've read about folks using it though. I went with the cypress cuz no controversy there! 

Hey, Daniel - NICE JOB laying all that out!


----------



## kjgregor (Jun 2, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> from the same source you can get
> Deep 10 frame hive body- Budget $8.70 ea
> Frames for above- Economy $4.50 per 10
> Foundation for deep frames $11.50 per 10
> ...


Thank you for this..... I really appreciate it... I will be ordering soon..


----------



## kjgregor (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the response and for the warm welcome... I am certainly getting excited about this, have contacted a few people around here and hope to join a club and hook up with a local beekeeper... How about placing them, I know I will need to contact the city on their do's and dont's for keeping hives, I have read some keep their bees in their back yard, others in farmland, I have a really nice garden but it is small... I also have a friend who has already said I can use their land to keep them... Have you ever had problems with vandalism etc? And if I am asking questions that have answers posted else where forgive me, a point in the right direction would be appreciated... Again thank you for your responses... I truly appreciate them 

Kristi


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Hooking up is a very good idea.

Placing them does have a few specifics to think about .you want them level and not in land that will flood. Yes it has happened. A clear space in front of the entrance. even grass counts as blocking an entrance. You want to be able to work the hive from either the back or at least one side. Shelter from wind but exposed to some sunlight. Some tree covering or other sort of overhead protection is nice but you can over do it. you want air movement around the hives. but not strong wind. Maybe enough shade to make it a bit more comfortable for you when working the hives. What makes you more comfortable to some degree makes the bees more comfortable. just remember the bees like it when it is 90. We don't.
Make sure the bees have access to water at all times.

Hives are a curiosity to both pets and children. be mindful of this and take any necessary precautions. I keep my hives behind a simple light weight fence that prevents the grand children from getting to close. they are very young one of them just learning to walk. The 3 year old goes out with me every day to set near the hive. Learning what he can and cannot do around the bees. He got stung once from picking a dead bee up of the ground. I find it best to introduce children and satisfy their curiosity. 

Bears, Raccoons and Skunks can be a problem. as well as both vandalism and theft.

My hives are currently in my back yard. I am looking for land to move them to.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

i THINK BEES WILL OFTEN PRETTY MUCH TAKE CARE OF THEMSELVES. nOW GO TO THE LIBRARY AND THE INTERNET AND LEARN A LOT. uSE TAPE OF SOME SORT TO BE SURE THE LITTLE DARLINGS CAN'T GET INTO YOUR VEIL, WRISTS, LEGS ETC. uSE A LITTLE SMOKE WHEN WORKING WITH THEM AT FIRST ANYWAY.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

i FIND CHEAP RUBBER GLOVES VERY NICE TO WORK WITH AND AS YOU CAN GET 100 PAIR FOR $5.00 WHEN ON SALE AT the Harbor Freight store. On line too).


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Bees can sting through the thin latex gloves. I use a rubber impregnate cloth glove and they still get me through the back of the hand part. I am still looking for the glove I like.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

I use a havy duty latex cleaning glove. Bees stingers cannot penetrate it and they are relatively easy to wash. Down side is that they are hot in warm weather and hands sweat, and interior gets a little rank and need periodic washing. Wife made me denim gators to slip over glove to close off cuffs.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kristi!


----------

